# Coralife 20" Aqualight w/1-96W 6,700K 4-Tube (Quad) Lamp



## jhoetzl (Feb 7, 2005)

I've heard mixed reactions to aquatraders/odyssea stuff...but they do make this

You might have to call them to ask about bulb swaps...it comes with a 20k MQ, and actinic CF's...but $160 or so...


----------



## MIL007 (Mar 17, 2006)

I just bought one from Big Al's - Im using it on my 10G. It is the brightes flouresent you can fit on a 20". I use a 10 hour lighting cycle.

They are great. I've read some bad reviews - but I think the people who have had bad experiences didn't have a hande on all the water deatails. Your tanks should be completly planted and in good growth PRIOR to adding this equipment - or you will have some fun times with the slimes.

A bright "burn spot" for plants is always a great thing for growth. Algae will compete - but you can beat it out with the right water conditions.

Make sure your fish have some crazzzy coverage - I use rocks/slate combo - or they will get pretty stressed.

TTFN


----------



## Tino (Jan 9, 2005)

The problem with that quad bulb in Coralife is restrike - you lose some light that way, but it's still suffice for that tank anyway in my opinion, and if you don't want to build a canopy, that's the way to go for sure.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

I have one on a 15g tall and I love it. It turns stem plants into a nice bush in no time flat. I wish that I could show you the _L. repens _and wisteria that's in it. The other plants grow great too. There's is some restrike problems but it's OK. It's so bright that you can't look straight at it. You need to have your ducks in a row to use it just like MIL007 mentioned. My tank has a pressurized system and I keep a close check on my ferts too. I have never had any algae issues with it. I have the flip up legs and I recommend them highly but only if you want an open top tank. Here they are: http://www.marinedepot.com/md_viewItem.asp?idproduct=ES53090 If you don't want an open top tank get the Aqualight Plus legs. They are much more sturdy than the other whimpy legs model. 
Plus legs:http://www.marinedepot.com/md_viewItem.asp?idproduct=ES53084

I have the 20" 2x40w Orbit on a 10g with the actinic bulb removed and replaced with another dual daylight and I love this fixture. It has a reflector similar in design (5 facets) and width (7") of the AHSupply reflectors. Also each light has it's own powercord for independent control. The fan runs only when the front light is on though. It has white moonlights. My cockatoo chiclids love this moonlight feature. They've spawned three times since I've had this fixture. The first time they spawned was the first night that I put it on. My fish and I really like this fixture. Again, you've got to have your ducks in a row to use it. I got mine when they were on sale for $100. Orbit: http://www.marinedepot.com/aquarium...current-usa_orbit_sunpaq_fixtures.asp?CartId= 
I have it hooked up to Coralife's dual timer strip: http://www.esuweb.com/cardfile.asp?ItemNumber=01691&IDProductRelationship=253


----------



## fishunderpants (Mar 2, 2006)

Alright, I have really been researching these lights and I have narrowed it down to three options. Any opinions on the three options would be fantastic!

My setup will be 30 gal Oceanic cube 21" wide w/DIY CO2

Option1:Current USA 20" 2X40W Orbit CF Fixture $99.99 + $20.00 replacement bulb for blue bulb

Option2: AH Supply 2X36W DIY Hood. $62.99 + *$8.00 for DIY enclosure

Option3:Coralife 20 Inch Aqualight With 1-96W 6,700K 4-Tube (Quad) $87.99 + $12.99 for adjustable legs

It appears the Current USA has decent reflectors. I am really leaning towards Option 1 or 2. Option 1 is easy because I don't have to build an enclosure and it looks way better than any enclosure I could build. Option 2 are just awesome lights. I have a pair of 55's on my 29 gal and they are very bright.

Any opinions are welcome.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

IMO, any of the 3 would work great. It narrows down to what you want, the way it looks and the price. The performance is there for all three.

For ease of use, I love the quad 20" 96w Aqualight with the adjustible legs. That flip-up feature on a small narrow tank is hard to beat.

The fixture that I like best is the Orbit 2x40w. But, to do any maintance in the aquarium you have to slide it back. Sometimes this can be a PITA. The reflectors are just as good as AHSupply plus you have the moon lights which are very neat. I sometimes get up in the middle of the night just to watch the fish that are still awake.

The AHSupply kit is great but you have an odd ball shaped hexagon tank. Just about any finished rectangular enclosure may look a little wierd. It'd be tough to make an eclosure that would compliment your hex's styling.

Tough decision, huh!


----------



## MIL007 (Mar 17, 2006)

hi y'all- 

The Orbit looks like a an awesome system...I think if I get another 10 G (I have space constaints...small apartment!) I will definatly grab one!
I am a big fan of moon lights!
With my Coralife 96- I do have the LED Moonlight - 1 watt - verry f*n bright - had to dampen it big time but it is sufficient . The drawback from the Orbit is that the orbit has the LED under the canopy snug - Must Be Nice Left C.

Also - another plus for the Orbit must be having the dual balast control. Like i mentioned I have 10 hour days - and im gonna cut back to 9 soon - on account of the sheer sheen of the Corallife. I kinda wish I had less wattage and longer photoperiods!

The Coralife is just the brightest dang thing out there- but hot too since it has only the one setting.

If I were you Fishy Underpants I would go with the Orbit - I snaged the Coralife because it was $100 bucks cheaper and I am clearly not as well thought-out with my purchases as you are 

Live long and Prosper.


----------

